# First open water Bass of 2017



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fished one of my favorite bass above grounds today. I only had a couple hours to fish but it was worth it. I arrived and found the water up and stained to my surprise. The city pumped in this week. I ended up catching three all on a rage craw. My biggest fish was just over 18". I wish I had more time today to get after em but, I will have to try again tomorrow for an hour or two.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! A great way to kick off the new season! Congrats!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice fish way to go


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went again today and had similar results except I missed more fish today. I was catching fish on a 3/8 oz black and blue skirted jig with a rage craw trailer. I again had to work the bait fairly fast to not get snagged up. I caught 4 today and missed 4. I caught slightly smaller fish today but had fun. Here is my biggest today


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got one today too! Playing with the bluegill on a pond.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ducman491 said:


> I got one today too! Playing with the bluegill on a pond.


Ha ha nice


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job! I will be heading out today for the first time I will post results later.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

ducman491 said:


> I got one today too! Playing with the bluegill on a pond.


I know exactly that spot. Caught this right where you were standing with my kid a couple months back.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep they love that fallen tree in the water!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Nice January bass!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went again this morning and it was pretty brutal conditions. I had one fish on and he came off when I tried to lift it over the iced over rocks. Oh well I can't catch at home just figured I would give it a go and never touched a fish today. I will try again tomorrow morning


----------

